# Relocation to USA



## MattnLisa (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi ,

My name is Matt and I am 33 married to Lisa 29 have 2 children aged 7 & 5 with baby due in March 2011.

I myself have Bachelors Degree in Computer Networks my wife has 2 years retail Management Experience. We are estimating 18-24 months to move over as a minimum heard people with IT Degrees are extremely desirable in USA

we were also looking into buying an investment property taking advantage of the current slump in property market prices as some developments are being sold for 70% below there market value.

what we would like to know is which Visa would we need is Florida a no go option and is there any other states we could move to then once we had gained citizenship if possible then relocate to Florida at a later date.

Any advice would be advantageous

Many Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I've spun your message out into a thread of its own to try and attract a bit more attention.

The main thing to understand is that, no matter how "desirable" your line of work may be, it's usually necessary to find a job in the US first so that your employer can sponsor your visa application. (And under this process, your wife may not be able to work at all.)

While there are a couple routes for "investors" that is an expensive way to go, and doesn't always lead to a long-term residence in the US.

The US based mods will be by shortly to provide you more details. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I am not trying to discourage you but to encourage you to research your realistic options in depth.

Your wife will not make the move through a US or UK employer.
You gave too little information for me to make a somewhat intelligent guess about your skill set.
Let's go by best scenario - you find an employer willing and able to sponsor you - insurance and daycare/school for three kids and two adults, two vehicles and whatever comes along with relocation the employer does not cover. Will you be able to make it on your income and savings? 
It is a long way from H1B or L1 to Green Card and citizen ship. Are you prepared to live in limbo so to say for give or take ten plus five years? If you have not Green Card prior to your children turning 21 they will be on their own.
Investment property has no bearing on immigration.
I have the feeling by now that FL is in British and German hands:>) The US has 50 states!
Send me some details about your professional life by PM if you want to.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

MattnLisa said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My name is Matt and I am 33 married to Lisa 29 have 2 children aged 7 & 5 with baby due in March 2011.
> 
> ...


Totally unrealistic.... the IT market is totally dead .... even the Indian are going home at a high rate 

nobody is buying invstment property .... its a failed investment for most 

You show no method of getting a green card let alone citizenship


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Totally unrealistic.... the IT market is totally dead .... even the Indian are going home at a high rate
> 
> nobody is buying invstment property .... its a failed investment for most
> 
> You show no method of getting a green card let alone citizenship


Davis - what do you base your information on? Are you privy to details of ops' professional resumes?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Davis - what do you base your information on? Are you privy to details of ops' professional resumes?


 Bachelors Degree in Computer Networks is hardly gong to stir a pot


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

People with specific IT experience at top international firms are vauable. Many people with IT degrees are out of work.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Bachelors Degree in Computer Networks is hardly gong to stir a pot


Unless I have OP's resume in hand I make no call. His statement that people with IT degrees are desirable is a bit behind the power curve when applied across the board of IT.


----------



## MattnLisa (Dec 31, 2010)

do you even no what Computer networks are you wouldnt be even using this site without it there are loads of IT Jobs all over the world it is the highest increasing job area of expertise not every tom dick or harry can do this think you need to do research before you commment on here unless you no what you are talking about.


----------



## MattnLisa (Dec 31, 2010)

*reply*



twostep said:


> I am not trying to discourage you but to encourage you to research your realistic options in depth.
> 
> Your wife will not make the move through a US or UK employer.
> You gave too little information for me to make a somewhat intelligent guess about your skill set.
> ...


what other information would you like me to send or post???


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MattnLisa said:


> do you even no what Computer networks are you wouldnt be even using this site without it there are loads of IT Jobs all over the world it is the highest increasing job area of expertise not every tom dick or harry can do this think you need to do research before you commment on here unless you no what you are talking about.


I refuse to text and use my mobile phone for calls only:>)
Unfortunately or fortunately I know what I am talking about as this knowledge has fed me for years. PM


----------



## MattnLisa (Dec 31, 2010)

*posts*



twostep said:


> I refuse to text and use my mobile phone for calls only:>)
> Unfortunately or fortunately I know what I am talking about as this knowledge has fed me for years. PM


was commenting to the post by Davis 1 saying the about my degree and the IT Market is dead apologies if you thought it was meant for you Two-Step you have been more than helpful just other people who have a go when they no nothing is annoying.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

MattnLisa said:


> do you even no what Computer networks are you wouldnt be even using this site without it there are loads of IT Jobs all over the world it is the highest increasing job area of expertise not every tom dick or harry can do this think you need to do research before you commment on here unless you no what you are talking about.


First off get you grammar and spelling sorted ... 
the word is know ...not no ...

And your other comment is pretty correct ..I do know what I 
am talking about ...I know you won't get to the US 
and if I am wrong you can tell me so..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MattnLisa said:


> was commenting to the post by Davis 1 saying the about my degree and the IT Market is dead apologies if you thought it was meant for you Two-Step you have been more than helpful just other people who have a go when they no nothing is annoying.


PM me and we can go over your resume. I have this week end for pro-bono work. Get a LinkedIn.com profile. Please! Every recruiter has it on the radar. The in-word is networking:>)


----------



## MattnLisa (Dec 31, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> First off get you grammar and spelling sorted ...
> the word is know ...not no ...
> 
> And your other comment is pretty correct ..I do know what I
> ...


well you do not know what you are on about Davis have spoken to the embassy and also to an associate in Texas saying that The US is crying out for Computer programmers and CCNA network developers , administrators and engineers so I would take anything Davis1 says with a pinch of salt you are misinformed and dismissive of things before you even know what they are.

Have a nice day !!!!!!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

*The visa figures tell the truth not your waffle *

11,000 H1-B visas available even as year ends
For the first time in several years, thousands of H-1B visas, the once most sought after by professionals in the US, still remains unused, even as the year comes to an end.

About 11,000 H-1B visa slot still remains available for qualified applicants for the fiscal 2010-2011, says the latest figures released by the US Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS).

This is in the Congressional mandated-general category of 65,000 H-1B visas. Last year the cap was reached on December 21, 2009. However the cap has almost reached in the H-1B Master's Exemption category. So far USCIS has received 19,700 applications in this category against the Congressional mandated cap of 20,000.

The latest figures indicate that the employment situation in the country has still not improved. Till a couple of years ago, the cap in H-1B visas was reached in the first few days of USCIS starting to accept applications. For instance, in 2008, the cap was reached on April 8 and the USCIS had to resort to computerized draw of lots to determine successful applicants.


----------

